# Feeling enlightened



## Venomstrike (Jan 22, 2005)

I signed up at these forums when I first entered martial arts (a few months ago). After 3 months of martial arts, I can't believe that I haven't started sooner! My life feels so much more different with martial arts, it really is an awesome experience - and I'm only a yellow belt! I notice that my body and mind have improved a great deal.

Does anyone else feel this way with martial arts?

PS: I definately will stick around these forums and utilize the wealth of information and techniques posted here.


----------



## The Prof (Jan 22, 2005)

Good Morning,

Enjoy this enightened feeling, there is nothing like it. Everytime I step onto the mats, I still get a dojo high. The smell of stinking sweaty gi's is unlike anyhting else.

You say that you are only a "Yellow Belt." Please don't say "only." I am sure that you worked hard for your rank. It is an honorable rank. For me my yellow belt was an incredible thing. I still talk about it when we promote a new yellow belt.

Keep feeling good about your art, before you know it you will be "Sensei." The very best of everything to you on your MA journey and life as well.

Respects, :asian:

Prof.


----------



## Elizium (Jan 22, 2005)

Venomstrike said:
			
		

> I signed up at these forums when I first entered martial arts (a few months ago). After 3 months of martial arts, I can't believe that I haven't started sooner! My life feels so much more different with martial arts, it really is an awesome experience - and I'm only a yellow belt! I notice that my body and mind have improved a great deal.
> 
> Does anyone else feel this way with martial arts?
> 
> PS: I definately will stick around these forums and utilize the wealth of information and techniques posted here.


From what the prof has said, only a yellow belt is not a good thing to say.  It makes you sound as though you are trying to acheive more but failing to reach that goal.  When someone says to you what belt, say that you are going for black.  All other belts inbetween are nothing.  Your main goal is black.

But then, why stop at black?  Real training starts after you get your black.  Everyone sees black as the upper part of their training.  Many people leave a system as once they get black, they move on and go to another system and brag that they have X ammount of black belts in so many systems.  True, they may look tough and sound hard, but one swift kick and they fall the same as the rest of the world.

Lets say this as example.  You are born into a martial art system.  Can you fight already?  Maybe, but you do not know the system.  So you are taught to walk.  Walk as in their style of kata or form.  You learn to talk, learn the Japanese or Eastern names of techniques.  By the time you reach black, your ready for yout first day at school aged 5.  Now your life is in front of you.  You will learn more now than ever before.  By the time you leave high school to go into the world of higher education, you are redy to teach.  But the teaching does not stop there.  You have to realize that all you have learned before needs to be releaned not only by your students, but by you also.  Ouroboros is the snake that ate its own tail.  It signifies the birth, life and death, but also rebirth as the snake also appears from its own mouth.  When you get your next belt, that belt before has died (ate your own tail), now a new rebirth, and off you go again.

So no matter what you learn, you will always keep learning.

And as we all say, Gambatte (keep going).


----------



## Drac (Jan 22, 2005)

I think every martial artists feels the way you do..Even after the number of years that I've been involved I still an unable to describe it..Welcome to our world..The world of MA..Enjoy


----------



## The Prof (Jan 22, 2005)

Good Morning Sir,

Yes, it is an undescribable feeling, even after many years.  

BTW, what department are you with?  I am a former NYC Police Officer and for the past ten years I have been a Police Chaplain with the last four as Chief of Chaplains.  

Respects,

Prof


----------



## Miles (Jan 23, 2005)

Good luck with your training.  As has been implied with the previous posts, each step along the way brings new and exciting material, and hopefully you will continue to be challenged.

Enjoy your journey!

Miles


----------



## Elizium (Jan 24, 2005)

The Prof said:
			
		

> I am a former NYC Police Officer and for the past ten years I have been a Police Chaplain with the last four as Chief of Chaplains.


Why do I feel that you are capable of great many words of wisdom?


----------



## still learning (Jan 24, 2005)

Hello, Anytime we can improve ourselves, this is a good feeling.  Knowing we are doing the right thing for our minds and bodies. As time goes by , it is the looking back at what we had accomplish is very satisfying.  So don't forget to look back when you find yourself slowing down or wanting to quit.  Keep up your training and you will find the hardest times to show up will give you the best training time......Aloha


----------



## TSUKIMASTER (Jan 24, 2005)

There are two types of people in this world.  Martial Artists, and not.... those who are  cherish each moment in the dojo.  After 30 +  plus years  in the arts I too still feel a little something special when I smell a gi... it's a strange thing I know, but I think most if not all will share similar stories.  I challenge you to stick with it.  The arts are not a sprint, but a marthon.  The longer you are "in" the more benefits you will experience.  

 OSU!


----------



## Venomstrike (Jan 25, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your replies. I am very proud of my current belt rank and standing, I guess I used the word "just" without even knowing it (I have confidence problems sometimes, which is one of the reasons why I took martial arts). I work very hard in my training and always push myself to the next level. I really hope to stick with it for the rest of my life.

I will definately keep up my training for as long as I can...and from the looks of the replies, the feeling of that confidence boost in the dojo never dies.


----------



## jjmcc (Jan 25, 2005)

Venomstrike said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone for your replies. I am very proud of my current belt rank and standing, I guess I used the word "just" without even knowing it (I have confidence problems sometimes, which is one of the reasons why I took martial arts). I work very hard in my training and always push myself to the next level. I really hope to stick with it for the rest of my life.
> 
> I will definately keep up my training for as long as I can...and from the looks of the replies, the feeling of that confidence boost in the dojo never dies.


So you should be proud of your current rank your are one step further up that ladder.  Do not let anyone ever tell you any different we are all the same just that some of us are further up that ladder than you but if you stick it you will reach the top of the ladder and gain all the riches that comes with it 

YOU STICK IN WELL DONE:ultracool


----------



## mj_lover (Jan 25, 2005)

Venomstrike said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone for your replies. I am very proud of my current belt rank and standing, I guess I used the word "just" without even knowing it (I have confidence problems sometimes, which is one of the reasons why I took martial arts). I work very hard in my training and always push myself to the next level. I really hope to stick with it for the rest of my life.
> 
> I will definately keep up my training for as long as I can...and from the looks of the replies, the feeling of that confidence boost in the dojo never dies.


 you should be proud! i know alot of people who don't make it that far! the 1st step is always the hardest, (getting the routine and such) I wish you luck with the rest of your journey!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 25, 2005)

I have been involved in MA for over forty years and every single day I personally thank God for giveing me enough energy to train another day. The feelings never go away it just gets better!!!!!


----------



## Vadim (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Venomstrike. I also enjoy training in the martial arts. Always keep the heart of a beginner and enjoy your chosen path.:asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 26, 2005)

Venomstrike said:
			
		

> I signed up at these forums when I first entered martial arts (a few months ago).  My life feels so much more different with martial arts, it really is an awesome experience - and I'm only a yellow belt! I notice that my body and mind have improved a great deal. Does anyone else feel this way with martial arts?


Hi Venomstrike,

Yes - as everyone else has responded, that's a *wonderful* feeling & you never forget it.  Although all of my belt tests & ceremonies have special meaning to me, I will never forget my first belt ceremony - *Yellow*.  I felt exactly the way you do & even more (that words cannot describe). My life also changed shortly after I started Kenpo, & I am forever grateful for that.  I'm very happy for you, & wish you the best in your journey. 

Your Kenpo Sister,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## The Prof (Jan 27, 2005)

Elizium said:
			
		

> Why do I feel that you are capable of great many words of wisdom?


Possibly due to the fact that I may have experienced the very best and worse that life brings forth or has to offer.

Be Blessed!


----------



## The Prof (Jan 27, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> I have been involved in MA for over forty years and every single day I personally thank God for giveing me enough energy to train another day. The feelings never go away it just gets better!!!!!


I too Thank God everyday for giving me the energy not only to train but to enjoy the privilege of another day and for the wonderful people he has placed in my life because I train in the Martial Arts.  

In two more years it will be my 50th year and I will be 67.  There is so much to be thankful for.

Continue to enjoy your blessings.


----------



## Gray Phoenix (Jan 27, 2005)

I LOVE MARTIAL ARTS!!  I'll echo what others have said. It's a great feeling. the only thing I think I can add is a suggestion not to discount your rank by saying its only this, or only that. Rank means different things to different people and since the colors signify different levels and differnet schools, I would focus more on the knowledge you have gained.:asian:That being said, the belt is very important since it holds your gi closed and your pants up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Couldnt help myself.


----------



## Elizium (Jan 27, 2005)

Gray Phoenix said:
			
		

> Couldnt help myself.


Next time get to the toilet quicker hehehe

But yes, a belt is a belt.  It holds up your dogi trousers and looks good on photos.  But do not downplay any belt you earn.  You need your belt for the next one up and so on.  Only the colors are marked as a beginner, but black is where the fun starts.  So set your goals.

But remember the saying "Never ask for your black belt".  They cost $5 in the shop.  It is better to earn it than demand it.


----------



## Elizium (Jan 27, 2005)

The Prof said:
			
		

> Possibly due to the fact that I may have experienced the very best and worse that life brings forth or has to offer.
> 
> Be Blessed!


Beer for you Prof. :cheers:


----------



## Sam (Jan 28, 2005)

Gray Phoenix said:
			
		

> That being said, the belt is very important since it holds your gi closed


erm, not necessarily.

the Gi's of a few of our instructors are forever falling open. Sometimes it's scary xtrmshock) and sometimes it's an added bonus fanboy: ). and then there's times when they have hickeys on their collarbones and your trying so hard not to laugh in their oblivous face. :rofl: :angel:


----------



## Brother John (Jan 30, 2005)

Venomstrike said:
			
		

> I signed up at these forums when I first entered martial arts (a few months ago). After 3 months of martial arts, I can't believe that I haven't started sooner! My life feels so much more different with martial arts, it really is an awesome experience - and I'm only a yellow belt! I notice that my body and mind have improved a great deal.
> 
> Does anyone else feel this way with martial arts?
> 
> PS: I definately will stick around these forums and utilize the wealth of information and techniques posted here.



Often, life in western society is very external and non-physical (not like "out of body", just more academic or external, not much focus on the body.) The martial arts are different, they rely on a coordination of  mind and body working together. Science is still cataloging all the ways that exercise is good for the mind as well as the body, in OUR form on exercise... the coordination between the two can have a synergistic effect that leads to a greater sense of wholeness. Calmness, serenity and confidence as well as a hightened sensitivity to our physical environment and the emotional energy of others are some of the by-products of this work over the long haul.

ENJOY!!!
Your Brother
John


----------



## Crom (Feb 25, 2005)

Glad to hear its an ongoing feeling, I only started a month ago and MA are takin over! Just can't wait to my next training session, always.


----------

